# Another sound option



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.modelsounds.co.uk/

Manfred ( no experience with above unit,informational only)


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Looks interesting. Any one seen one of these?


----------



## beavercreek (Dec 12, 2008)

Yes, these are made over here in UK (well the unit comers from Far East but the sounds and implementation are done here.

They are very good BUT there is no control over individual sound snippets. Really it is an MP3 player. They supply ready made sounds on micro SD cards but you can make your own. I made up a collection of backgound sounds for my quarry section on the layout.

The volume and quality are good but really it is a standalone, uncontrolled unit. Good in places like: a factory, or a sawmill, a box car with track sounds etc or in a stock car with a load of mooing going on.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

I have one. It is installed in my model engine workshop, it really sounds great and draws attention to the model.


----------



## Bunker (Feb 7, 2009)

I bought a speaker for an iPod that was about $5 or $10. Then for a club layout last year, I recorded clacker-type telegraph key sounds with a long pause and had it run in a loop for inside my "Wanamaker" depot. I actually found a translator online to send in code and actual message for anyone who could understand Morse code. Inside the large agricultural hall the sound resonated quite a distance, I turned it down after hearing it on the other side of the room. FWIW


----------

